# flash drive install help



## Huckey (Apr 18, 2011)

I was installing FreeBSD from usb, and when it booted it said 
	
	



```
no configuration file found
```
 It gave me a boot: prompt, and I told it to boot FreeBSD. After some loading, it displayed multicolored junk to the screen. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## mamalos (Apr 18, 2011)

Please, try to be more descriptive. You may explain when you were prompted with the error about the configuration file (after or before what boot stage), and what exactly the errors displayed say.


----------



## Huckey (Apr 18, 2011)

It all happened right after the BIOS. I have a Dell Inspiron mini, and my BIOS is set to boot from flash drive. Could it be possible that the FreeBSD file I downloaded could be corrupt?


----------



## mamalos (Apr 25, 2011)

The point of the error is still not clear to me. At what stage of the boot process does the problem start? Have you followed the right directions when you created the USB image? Have you tried the image on some other PC, just to validate its usability? When prompted to boot FreeBSD (if you reach that stage), try with other options (like disabling ACPI, etc) just to see if your system boots them. After you get the error, what does your system do? It just halts?


----------



## Imanol (Apr 25, 2011)

Just download the usb image and run from another *NIX box

`dd if=PATH_TO_FILE of=/dev/daX (not daXsX) conv=sync`

that worked for me


----------



## Imanol (Apr 25, 2011)

BTW, if you do it on linux it'd be /dev/sdX, and "slices" are sdXN (sda1 for instance) but I guess you already knew that.


----------

